# H&R Ultra Slugger......IMPRESSIVE



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, finally made it up to Randy's and picked up my new ultra slugger. I have bought many guns from them and every time I buy a new one I am reminded of why I keep buying from them. They are great people and actually care about their customers. They also take the time to bore sight the guns accurately.

Here she is!!










And here are the very first 5 shots that I fired thru her!!


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

what kinda ammo??


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

was that like 5 yards or what... 


Have you started to sight her in yet with those five or did you throw 5 through it and that is where they landed?

Have been itching to get one of those or the savage slugger sooner or later I am ready for a new shotgun as I always am... Got all these kids and I need to help arm them all.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

The first 3 to the left were the first three shots. Just wanted to make sure I could get a group and then I moved the sights over on the next one and one more little adjustment for the final shot and was in the bulls eyes!! AND, it was at 75 yards  I will definitely dial her in a little more but was pretty impressed for the first 5 shots.

Oh and hey there Slappy. I am shooting the Remington Accu tips.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

got mine this year also, love the gun, shoots great ! i ended up shooting light fields but still might swith ammo, the sst,s had flyers on me and the remington accra tip seem ok. it is still in the air for me i dont know what is better light fields at 385 grain or a remington at 260 grain for a shorter shooting area and a faster bullet. the light fields shot good out of my gun but it might be better to not lob them in there at distances


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

How much do they run, I've been thinking about picking one up. You get the 12 or 20?


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

TJHUNTER said:


> got mine this year also, love the gun, shoots great ! i ended up shooting light fields but still might swith ammo, the sst,s had flyers on me and the remington accra tip seem ok. it is still in the air for me i dont know what is better light fields at 385 grain or a remington at 260 grain for a shorter shooting area and a faster bullet. the light fields shot good out of my gun but it might be better to not lob them in there at distances


What type of Remington were you shooting? I can't be 100% but I am pretty sure my accu tips are 385 grain. While talking with the guys at Randy's, they said the lightfields were great slugs but at like 150 yards they would start dropping like lead balloons. Oh and it might be noted that mine is a 12 gauge so that could make some difference.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

limige said:


> How much do they run, I've been thinking about picking one up. You get the 12 or 20?


I went with the 12 gauge and I think it was about $675 out the door. That was the gun ($350), scope($220) and some accesories and 4 boxes of shells. Nothing compared to how much my muzzy cost :lol:


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

i pretty sure the accu tips were 260 grains i got real good groups with lightfields but i that im going to change to a lighter bullet for a smaller drop window. i missed a buck opening day not knowing how far it actually was in a hay field, i shot way low. got me a new randge finder now so that will help me out for next year. i didnt like the few flyers i was get with the sst,s at 50 yards so ill have to buy some shell to see which ones shoot best


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

TJHUNTER said:


> i pretty sure the accu tips were 260 grains i got real good groups with lightfields but i that im going to change to a lighter bullet for a smaller drop window. i missed a buck opening day not knowing how far it actually was in a hay field, i shot way low. got me a new randge finder now so that will help me out for next year. i didnt like the few flyers i was get with the sst,s at 50 yards so ill have to buy some shell to see which ones shoot best


Yeah, if you are getting flyers at 50 yards I wouldn't be afraid of trying out some different shells. They say these guns are like women in that they all have their own personality and all shoot ammo differently. Once you find that right load, you will be happy you didn't just settle. Looks like I might have got lucky and the first ones I tried seem to work great!!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

This was a 4 years ago, but schupbach's sporting goods in Jackson mi sent me out the door the the 20 USH, scope, mounts and 3 boxes of SST's for $330. God, I love that place!!!!!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah I thought those h&R's were only 150-200. Guess I was wrong


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

Percha Man said:


> was that like 5 yards or what...
> 
> 
> Have you started to sight her in yet with those five or did you throw 5 through it and that is where they landed?
> ...


Love my savage 220 shoots great!!!


----------



## HUNTERMICHIGAN (Nov 22, 2009)

I have my H & r 12ga for about five years shot tons of deer with it . to save you some money on slugs and its not Just me 3 of my buddys have the same set up. Federal barnes exspanders in 3". At 100 yards i shoot about a 1" high and just about can stack them. SWEET GUN AND SWEET SHELLS


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

im going to have to try the them ive heard some good results with them


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I love scupbachs too but could do without the smart alleck kevin on the gun side. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Epatti (Dec 23, 2011)

Have had mine for about 5 years now, I shoot Hornady Sst with it & find it to be a tack driver.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

just purchased some 3 inch barnes expander, got to get out on a nice day to see how they group for me. 30.00 for 2 boxes wont be able to shoot to much. i think ive shot out more money in ammo then i paid for the gun!! lol


----------

